
DxO One Review: Finally, an iPhone Camera Good Enough for a Pro - sgustard
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-make-your-iphone-camera-good-enough-for-a-pro-1441112400
======
timdafweak
Very intriguing. The price point of this device notwithstanding, my interest
is piqued. I am a big fan of their DxO Optics application on my Mac.

The only thing that stands out as a disappointment is the battery life. The
battery of my iPhone is ho-hum at best. And to now worry about the quick
battery drainage on the camera too?

For it to replace a DSLR for the casual photographer, DxO One needs to offer
user swappable batteries/longer battery life.

